# cv help,please



## jojoegen (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi,,how do I set the cv's to get ditch lights to come on with headlights and not use F5 & F6 as set now?They are leds with tsunami GN1000 with all commons in to 14V +.The ditch work great with alternating with horn using F5 & F6 .one other question is How do I set the cv's to have the ditch lights go off when in reverse? Right now they stay on in reverse.It's just driving me nuts.Tried to understand the LOOOOOng Soundtraxx Deisle manual but don't under stand it.Though someone can help me in a simple way like,change this or that.Thank you for the help in advance


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I have a Tsunami in my SP SD-45. It is programmed to have the ditch lights on with the headlight, and flash when the horn is sounded. They do shut off when backing as well.

I do not remember the CV set up. I did use the CV section in Soundtraxx's Diesel manual that I down loaded and printed. I'll go through the manual and see if I can remember.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Ok, Page 29 begins the lighting configuring. CV 51(fx5) should programmed as 41. CV 52(fx6) should be programmed to 57. CV 60 should be set to 5. 

For the ditch lights to be turned off while backing, CV 34 should be set for 2. For ditch lights and headlight to be on while moving forward, CV 33 should = 49


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Perfect infos so far...should work great.However,F5 & 6 can still manually override this configuration.In you want to cancel F5 & 6 operation,set CV 39=0.


----------



## jojoegen (Sep 5, 2012)

To Brakeman and RR.So Brakeman,what you are saying is by cancelling F5 & F6 withCV39=0,I won't have to worry about these F5,6 and the ditch lights will come on only with the headlights right?That's what I want
RR,Thanks so much for the leg work for me.You guys are the rock..Let me know Brakeman ok?I will try these later and let you know after I jot down the values they are now just in case.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I haven't tried any of these settings myself...I fished them through Decoder Pro and they should give you what you want.
Personnally,I like the manual way to do,wich is more prototypical.If I don't want the ditch lights backing up,I simply turn them off.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I like them to be automatic. Less buttons to remember to push.


----------



## jojoegen (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey guys,IT WORKED! The only problem was cv=49 needed to be changed to cv=1 and the f5 and f6 being canceled did what I wanted and that was to turn both at once. Thanks sooooo much to both of yous guys for your kind help .I'm so happy:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I was forgetting...is your decoder an "aftermarket" decoder,meaning a true "Tsunami"?Athearn now offer "Tsunami on-board" locomotives wich are short legged Tsunamis purchased as batch items suited to Athearn's standards,lower costs being one.If such is the case,it has been found that they lack many programming features the authentic Tsunamis have,so it's possible you may not be able to achieve your goals.CV's simply won't accept the new settings.


----------



## jojoegen (Sep 5, 2012)

I want to thank you guys for the help.IT WORKED and I'm really happy for your help.Could not have done it without you and the forum.so thanks again.I sent a message prior to this but it seemed to disappear for an unknown reason.Take care


----------

